

How to Web 2012 - necenzurat
http://2012.howtoweb.co/?utm_source=HN

======
bogdaniordache
Short presentation, I'm the organizer :) Thanks to however added the link !

How to Web 2012 is the most important tech innovation conference in South-
Eastern Europe, helping the great geeks of the East move from delivering
outsourcing services to creating fantastic web products. We're also organizing
a great startup program & competition for the best 32 teams in the region,
with free workshops, pitching sessions, mentoring sessions, 1-on-1 meetings
with accelerators and 20.000 USD prizes in cash.

~~~
mirceagoia
I hope it will become one of the leading conference in the whole Europe.
LeWeb, watch out!

------
daniela_n
Brillant initiative and most important web event in SE Europe gathering the
most inovative emerging ideas and startups, local success stories, quite a
bunch of hand picked investors, inspiration, best practices and fun. All in
all a truly cool event. I am looking forward to HTW this year again. See you
there, Daniela

------
mariaslickflick
The anti-communist revolution is known to have happened in '89, but that
wasn't a one time event, it is a still ongoing process and it's things like
How To Web that actually make it happen for Eastern Europe right now.

------
boosc
Have been there, will go there, will talk there :-) See you there...

------
andreibalan
See you there!

------
alexcircei
I'll Be There!

------
ra00l
wouldn't miss it for anything!

